# Realities Of Street Violence



## LARS (Dec 31, 2004)

As a new member, I have spent several hours reading posts on this forum to become familiar with thoughts and beliefs on the topic of street violence. Research on this topic is very important to me , due to the line of work that I am in. My bio can be found at: 

http://www.personalprotectionsystems.ca/darrenlaur.htm


For some perspective on what happens in a street fight, I offer the following link to over 40+ video clips of street violence caught on video tape that everyone can look at for free.


http://www.personalprotectionsystems.ca/multimedia.htm


Darren


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the clips.

I for one think it is good to see the public dispelling of a lot of myths about what happens in a "Real Fight" amongst those who have never seen or experienced one, and confirmation of what is already known by those who have.
The pub fight scenes were quite familiar to me after spending a number of years in that industry, but the "russian mugging" was kind of an eye opener, it puts paid to the idea that in a mugging situation one should just automatically comply and not fight back, especially considering his continued brutalisation of the victim even after getting her handbag.
Personally I think this should be required viewing for anyone who thinks that sparring in class bares any resemblence to a real confrontation, especially those involved in point fighting.

Great stuff.
Simon


----------



## GAB (Jan 2, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the clips.
> 
> I for one think it is good to see the public dispelling of a lot of myths about what happens in a "Real Fight" amongst those who have never seen or experienced one, and confirmation of what is already known by those who have.
> The pub fight scenes were quite familiar to me after spending a number of years in that industry, but the "russian mugging" was kind of an eye opener, it puts paid to the idea that in a mugging situation one should just automatically comply and not fight back, especially considering his continued brutalisation of the victim even after getting her handbag.
> ...


Hi all,

Kinda nice to see the real stuff again, hav'nt had to much activity in the street for awhile, keeps your pump moving at above 100...

Unfortunatly, it is the real deal and the other is sport...

Survival of the fittest, dog eat dog and all that. Sounds harsh but that is life in the jungle (street) that is not a racist statement either. 
Read some of Carl Sagan and Ann Druyan books.

Thanks for sharing.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 2, 2005)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Kinda nice to see the real stuff again, hav'nt had to much activity in the street for awhile, keeps your pump moving at above 100...
> 
> ...


I am in total agreement with you there, but I do not know the books of which you speak, do you think there may be a web link?


----------



## GAB (Jan 2, 2005)

LARS said:
			
		

> As a new member, I have spent several hours reading posts on this forum to become familiar with thoughts and beliefs on the topic of street violence. Research on this topic is very important to me , due to the line of work that I am in. My bio can be found at:
> 
> http://www.personalprotectionsystems.ca/darrenlaur.htm
> 
> ...


Hi Darren,

Nice post, keep it up...

I like your website, I have quite a few friends doing the very same, when I retired out of Metro, I went back to pounding nails and working out. 

As I get older I guess my life is flashing by and would like to relive the past but alas, I have seen enough and done plenty to be able to reflect..

Thanks for the websites...

Regards, Gary


----------



## GAB (Jan 2, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> I am in total agreement with you there, but I do not know the books of which you speak, do you think there may be a web link?


Hi Simon,

I would start with www.carlsagan.com  there are others by his widow Ann Druyan but this will get you started.

I was noticing you are from Denmark.  I sold a horse to a lady outside of Copenhagen. She has the largest Paint stud farm in Denmark.

If you go to her web page www.charliescorral.com I believe. You can see him.
She is calling him Mr X. We named him OSO X. 

Nice web site are you interested in Horses??? We live in Sacramento, CA it was great that she got him.

I agree with you about your post also... Keep in touch.

Regards, Gary

Ps. I don't own any more horses, am not trying to sell you one, Charlie might though LOL.


----------



## Shu2jack (Jan 2, 2005)

> For some perspective on what happens in a street fight, I offer the following link to over 40+ video clips of street violence caught on video tape that everyone can look at for free.
> 
> 
> http://www.personalprotectionsystems.ca/multimedia.htm


 Have have gotten errors for the videos from Windows Media Player on three different computers. Has anyone else gotten this and is there any way to get around this problem or can I find the videos in a different format?

[EDIT] Some of the newer ones are worker, but not the older ones apparently.


----------



## LARS (Jan 2, 2005)

Upgrade to Media 10, and remember that some of the Movie formats include: .mov, avi. wma, & mpg

Darren


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 3, 2005)

Hahaha, everywhere I go, I eventually find Darren Laur popping up. mma.tv, selfdefenseforums.com, now here... 

Welcome Mr. Laur. I'm not here much, but there are some nice folks around here. Enjoy the forum. 

Mr. Laur is very good with what he does, very realistic and very well thought out. He's very good at integrating others peoples' material (which he cites and references dutifully) with his own policing and teaching experience. It's kind of creepy, but I find myself almost invariably in agreement with him.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 4, 2005)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi Simon,
> 
> I would start with www.carlsagan.com there are others by his widow Ann Druyan but this will get you started.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the links sir,

sorry it took me a while to respond (working...)
I must confess that my knowledge of horses is very limited and unfortunately the link you suggested for the lady you sold a horse to over here does not seem to work.

With regards to the Carl Sagan page, I have book marked it, and hope to get round to reading it this weekend all things being well.

Again many thanks, and best wishes

Simon


----------



## GAB (Jan 4, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for the links sir,
> 
> sorry it took me a while to respond (working...)
> I must confess that my knowledge of horses is very limited and unfortunately the link you suggested for the lady you sold a horse to over here does not seem to work.
> ...


Hi Simon,

I had not been there in a while and I guess I typed it wrong.

www.charlies-corral.com  that might be better, you can read it in english or the native tongue.

Go to the area that say's 'studs' Mr X is what they call him now. I don't know for certain but I would say he will be the papa to a few pretty soon...Hope she shows them.

Good luck, Keep in touch.

Regards, Gary


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 4, 2005)

LARS said:
			
		

> As a new member, I have spent several hours reading posts on this forum to become familiar with thoughts and beliefs on the topic of street violence. Research on this topic is very important to me , due to the line of work that I am in. My bio can be found at:
> 
> http://www.personalprotectionsystems.ca/darrenlaur.htm
> 
> ...


Mr. Laur, now I remember who you are. I've seen you interviewed on the Taser (I'm a Taser instructor as well). I've read several articles on your website and they're very fascinating. I did want to note a couple things. In addition to being an LEO, I'm also a psychology masters student and i'm planning to specialize in the study of aggression in human beings and other primates, both group and individual, and how that aggression manifests itself in modern society. 

One of your articles entitled "A Deadly lesson" presented a very good story about how people can misread a situation and the deadly outcome. I agree whole heartedly that your conclusion that the biggest mistake made was to be suckered in to argument was correct. 

I wanted to present a couple things about the incident that occurs to me for discussion. Many times the baiting and name calling that preceeds a fight is an opportunity for each participant to size up his opponent and build his own courage. It's a ritual played out in school yards, prison yards and back alleys everywhere, and it's much like a choreographed dance. If you just walk away, however, it is still possible to be suckered in, and in some circumstances may result in even greater aggression, as it allows the would be aggressor to believe you are an easy mark. Of course that said, one should never succum to the temptation to engage in this back and forth banter, as it doesn't provide any real advantage. 

Further, I believe the fatal mistake made other than not walking away initially, was walking away after the fight was engaged. I've seen this numerous times. A fighter will get the better of another fighter, but will decide that the fight is over when it really isn't. They will decide to walk away, and the person on the receiving end will seize the opportunity of an opponent with his back turned to attack. I believe this is an inborn response in all predatory species, including man. The turned back creates a predatory response and actually increases the likelyhood of attack, especially with a weapon involved. We even see this among by-standers who sometimes feel compelled to strike one of the combatants from behind.  

Once aggressive contact was engaged by the victim, two things should have been his response. An aggressive enough response to cause injury in the would be assailant to a degree significant enough to cause impairment or a lack of desire to continue to fight. I've seen this occur when a male subject was attacked by a member of a group of males. The aggressive response of the attacked individual was not only enough to eliminate the threat of the attacker by rendering him unconcious, but also frightened the aggressors 5 other friends enough to prevent them from rendering aid. The second response should have been to back away from the incident, as the aggressor would be less likely to attack from the front.

Again, a few discussion points and I look forward to your comments.  Very informed website with a lot of good information.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 6, 2005)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi Simon,
> 
> I had not been there in a while and I guess I typed it wrong.
> 
> ...


Thank you again sir, it worked this time!


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 6, 2005)

LARS said:
			
		

> As a new member, I have spent several hours reading posts on this forum to become familiar with thoughts and beliefs on the topic of street violence. Research on this topic is very important to me , due to the line of work that I am in. My bio can be found at:
> 
> http://www.personalprotectionsystems.ca/darrenlaur.htm
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing.  GOD's speed in your endeavors.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 6, 2005)

In my time I have been in numerous "street" fights, (self defense, my first such fight I was 8 years old, I jabbed my troublemaker opponent repeatedly, 30 times as he backed away.. we covered 50 feet before he fell) here's a few attributes which will help immensely:


Speed, explosive

Beat them to the "punch". This is the essense of gunfighting but also unarmed combat.

No mercy until they are incapable of retaliating. Keep the pressure up if possible. This can vary from one "third hand of Kali" eye jab or simultaneous block/punch to killing your assailant, as required and justified.

If they are backing away under that force it's harder for them to damage you. This hopefully gives you more openings to throw in destructions as well.

I'm not saying you CAN do all that above, since no situation is like another, but ideally this is what we want, to INTERCEPT and DESTROY.


----------



## LARS (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey guys:

20+ new street fights caught on video are now up on my media page.  I have got just over 90+ videos in my public library that are free for viewing.  Puts the reality of violence front and center for all to see.


Darren
www.personalprotectionsystems.ca


----------



## Marry (Mar 18, 2005)

But street violence is unpredictable.You don't know if a attacker has a gun or knife on them?Like here in CALF. lots of people carry these things illegally!?


----------



## LARS (Mar 18, 2005)

Mary:

I agree, but understanding the realities of violence is important if learning how to protect oneself againt it.

check out this article: (just click the cancel button when the authorization box pops up)

http://www.personalprotectionsystems.ca/The Way Of The Street Street 101.doc


Darren Laur
www.personalprotectionsystems.ca


----------

